# Avalon 996 Free Standing Stove



## johnny1720 (Nov 1, 2014)

I just picked up a very lightly used Avalon 996 it says it was built in 1993.  I believe it is the precursor to the Avalon Rainier.  It previously sat in a fireplace and was used sparingly.  The previous owner purchased new legs as the originals were misplaced. 

I installed this in my basement in a spare flue that has never been used.   This was an unplanned purchase so I am going to be scrounging firewood


----------



## SONOCATIVO (Nov 1, 2014)

I like the glass doors, watch the fire. I plan to update mine later down the road, just making use of what I got for now.


----------



## retroMTBKR (Nov 4, 2014)

hi all! new to the forums!

we also have an Avalon 996 here at the house, and am wondering if anyone has any insight on a blower fan for these stoves? i researched the crap out of it last fall, and all i could come up with was to get the factory unit , at $300+. i really do not want to pay that much for something that (similarly) can be had for under $100 for almost any other stove. i am aware that travis ind. makes it very hard to get items for anything they make, unless at a authorized retailer. 

i can find tons of generic blower units online, but cannot come across any with a mounting flange of 4"x6" (or close). 

anyone with any ideas? i am not opposed to fabricating an adapter plate/flange if within my capabilities here at home. i am very handy but do not have a welder here.

cheers! stay warm!

bryan


----------



## fbelec (Nov 4, 2014)

hi retromtbkr
welcome to the forum. what is wrong with yours is it the motor or thermostat or switch? switches or easy so is the thermostat if it's your motor take the unit down to a local motor shop you can probably pickup a new motor for around $100 and mount it yourself


----------



## retroMTBKR (Nov 4, 2014)

hi frank, thanks for the reply.

the problem is - there isnt one there to begin with. haha...

i have been searching this morning online again, and been all over amazon, and others. came across fireplaceblowersonline.com, and gave them a call but have yet to hear back. i saw on one of their youtube video comments, someone was looking for a blower for a different Avalon unit - and their reply was that it is very difficult to find them for Avalons....

we'll see..... i may just have to get a blower with a slightly smaller outlet flange, and make an adapter plate to fill in the empty space. shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 4, 2014)

your motor should have a name plate on the side of the motor itself. that should tell you the voltage and horsepower and frame. those are what you need to get a replacement motor. so if you find something online as long as those are the same it should fit.


----------



## retroMTBKR (Nov 4, 2014)

perhaps my last post was a bit vague - there is no motor/blower unit on the stove at all. i am searching for something that will fit the opening.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 4, 2014)

sorry. the only way to get that info is to look at a motor being used


----------



## johnny1720 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mine did not come with a blower, I will look at the cost to fab something up vs spending the $300.


----------



## johnny1720 (Nov 8, 2014)

I am finally burning for real, it seems to be doing well.  The basement is warm the heat pump is not running.


----------



## begreen (Nov 8, 2014)

Consider insulating the basement. It will save about 1/3 the wood burned per season.


----------



## johnny1720 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have done all kinds of reading about insulating the basement.  I can't decide which product to use.  some people  say if I spray these 175 year old walls they will crumble. If I put bat insulation inside plastic it will rot.  

Any suggestions


----------



## SONOCATIVO (Nov 9, 2014)

If you arent using it as a living space and dont care what it looks like, you can buy a DIY kit or hire the pros to spray foam the walls, closed cell foam, no rot, mildew or mold. It will seal any air infiltration/leaks. I think Im going to do it as soon as money permits.


----------



## Old burner (Feb 2, 2018)

retroMTBKR said:


> hi frank, thanks for the reply.
> 
> the problem is - there isnt one there to begin with. haha...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old burner (Feb 2, 2018)

I got an old fan from time Warner use to cool their equipment it fit


retroMTBKR said:


> hi all! new to the forums!
> 
> we also have an Avalon 996 here at the house, and am wondering if anyone has any insight on a blower fan for these stoves? i researched the crap out of it last fall, and all i could come up with was to get the factory unit , at $300+. i really do not want to pay that much for something that (similarly) can be had for under $100 for almost any other stove. i am aware that travis ind. makes it very hard to get items for anything they make, unless at a authorized retailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old burner (Feb 2, 2018)

I used a blower from time Warner  it fit perfect using legs to attach it blows air instead of sucking but works fine


----------



## fbelec (Feb 3, 2018)

nice. how is your heat now with the blower running?


----------

